
Functioning Form - The Apple Store's Checkout Form Redesign - madh
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?968
======
davidmurphy
I think there's a lot more progress to be made in the e-commerce checkout
process in general. It takes far too much time and effort to buy things
online, turning away impulse buyers.

~~~
thwarted
It seems like Amazon's "express checkout pay phrase" feature is focused on
impulse buys, at sites other than Amazon. It's really the next, more secure
step, after one-click, for enabling easy payments on sites other than Amazon.

Too bad the idea of amazon's implementation of payphrase kind of feels goofy.

------
boucher
I've never understood the appeal of embedded labels ("email" inside the email
input field instead of next to it). In general it doesn't look any better, and
the space saving is minimal. It's also an accessibility nightmare, and as the
article mentions, quite confusing once you've already focused the input field.

~~~
madh
The minimalism is fairly Apple-like.

------
gcb
wow. apple just arrived in the 21st century.

an article because some store now has per-field error highlight? mindblowing
stuff, uh?

